# Rich's Tobacco



## JAK

Rich's is a tobbacco store in Portland Oregon. They have a Master Blender, Steve Books, who works there are blends pipe tobaccos just for Rich's. Their blends are of the highest caliber, and the majority of tobaccos that I smoke are Rich's House Blends, so I decided to start this thread to review some of their many offerings that I have tried over the last few years.

I figure the best place to start is an overview of the brand. Steve Books is a Master Blender, and was an apprentice for 10 years, traveling throughout America and Europe to learn the craft. He has been blending Pipe Tobacco for over 30 years, and now works exclusively for Rich's. He is often behind the counter at the main Rich's store, ready to offer advice about pipes or tobacco.

He has told me that he ages all of his blends before selling them, and he won't even carry tinned tobacco from brands that don't do this. If you are ever in Portland, I would recommend checking out this amazing store. 

I will start reviewing specific blends as soon as I have time.


----------



## LouDog

JAK said:


> Rich's is a tobbacco store in Portland Oregon. They have a Master Blender, Steve Books, who works there are blends pipe tobaccos just for Rich's. Their blends are of the highest caliber, and the majority of tobaccos that I smoke are Rich's House Blends, so I decided to start this thread to review some of their many offerings that I have tried over the last few years.
> 
> I figure the best place to start is an overview of the brand. Steve Books is a Master Blender, and was an apprentice for 10 years, traveling throughout America and Europe to learn the craft. He has been blending Pipe Tobacco for over 30 years, and now works exclusively for Rich's. He is often behind the counter at the main Rich's store, ready to offer advice about pipes or tobacco.
> 
> He has told me that he ages all of his blends before selling them, and he won't even carry tinned tobacco from brands that don't do this. If you are ever in Portland, I would recommend checking out this amazing store.
> 
> I will start reviewing specific blends as soon as I have time.


awesome thanks for the information!
I might move to Portland when I get older.


----------



## croatan

I'm really looking forward to your reviews. I've been wondering about his stuff for a while. http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=72622


----------



## MithShrike

I stopped in while I was in Portland this summer. Picked up some My Friend and House of Craven. House of Craven isn't quite my bowl but My Friend is excellent.


----------



## JAK

Here is the first review. The blend I am reviewing is called Craven's Wing, and it is a VA/Perique. I love the aroma and taste of perique, so this genre is one of my favorites.

This blend is composed of matured virginias and perique tobacco. The appearance is of ribbons of brown and black tobacco. The aroma is strongly influenced by the perqiue, and it smells just slightly fruity, but there is some virginia earthiness there too.

I smoke this blend from a bent peterson, with a slightly taller, narrower bowl. From the appearance and smell, I thought the perique would be a bit overpowering, but in fact this is a well balanced tobacco (as all of Mr. Books blends are). I was expecting a perique solo, with a virginia back up, but it wasn't the case. The strong almost fruity flavor of the perique comes through, but the virginia is able to keep up, providing an earthy base, with both tobaccos singing in harmony.

This is one of my favorite blends, but I only have a small amount left as I got it is a free sample with my last tobacco purchase. I will deffinitley be buying more of this next time I am in Portland. I Highly recommend to any pipe smoker.


----------



## stelar

I love some of these blends but find the $16/2oz bag to be a little expensive for every day smoking. Here are my reviews

Real Irish: Red Va, Smyrna, White Burley, Perique sprayed with a little "mystery fruit juice". This one smokes like a VAPer but has a unique tin aroma. Very nice blend that is medium in strength, medium to full in flavor and just downright good stuff. I like other VAPer blends just as much and they are cheaper so I may not buy much of this. 4 of 4 stars.

Lord Nelson: 4 Va's, Perique and Syrian Latakia. This one is surpisingly boring and light. Upon close inspection I notice the distinct smell, texture and shape of small bits of McClellands Navy Flake. Strange. I love Navy Flake and it's ssweetness but don't find any orientals or enough Latakia in this blend to fill it out. Nice but boring compared to the next tobacco in my review. 3 of 4 stars. 

Sasha Plus: 3 Va's, Turkish, Perique, and Syrian Latakia. YYUUUMMMYYY!!!!! My favorite tobacco ever! This one is full flavored, lots of nicotine, very dynamic in the harmony and balance of the flavors. This one is a true masterpiece. There may ba another and different blend by him called just plain "Sasha". 

These tobaccos I want to try but since it's so expensive, I want to try first in the confines of my own porch and relaxation. The problem is that I live 4 hours away and if I fall in love with these tobacco's I won't be able to buy more for quite a while. Also, I am afraid to spend $8/oz on stuff I may not like as much as Sasha Plus. This happened with the Lord Nelson. 

Old Fashioned 769 - a clone of Balkan Sobranie Gold and similiar to Dunhill nightcap (supposedly. Steve Books says this is his fullest blend and is the only blend in which he adds the common Cyrian Latakia. This one also includes Syriian Lat.

Balkan Superior - a clone of Balkan Sobranie White. 

Has anybody tried Sasha Plus and these other blends? your thoughts?


----------



## WWhermit

His Craven's Claw is fantastic. Virginia/Vaper blend, and the VA has 30 years of age on it, and the perique has 8 years.

It's a very good, smooth blend, but at $8.50 an ounce, I had only 1 choice. Make that one ounce last a long time!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## pdx

JAK said:


> Rich's is a tobbacco store in Portland Oregon. They have a Master Blender, Steve Books, who works there are blends pipe tobaccos just for Rich's. Their blends are of the highest caliber, and the majority of tobaccos that I smoke are Rich's House Blends, so I decided to start this thread to review some of their many offerings that I have tried over the last few years.
> 
> I figure the best place to start is an overview of the brand. Steve Books is a Master Blender, and was an apprentice for 10 years, traveling throughout America and Europe to learn the craft. He has been blending Pipe Tobacco for over 30 years, and now works exclusively for Rich's. He is often behind the counter at the main Rich's store, ready to offer advice about pipes or tobacco.
> 
> He has told me that he ages all of his blends before selling them, and he won't even carry tinned tobacco from brands that don't do this. If you are ever in Portland, I would recommend checking out this amazing store.
> 
> I will start reviewing specific blends as soon as I have time.


Mr Steve Books has left Rich's Cigar Store in Portland...
He will no longer be blending for them....so get your last orders in before they run out of any favorites blended by him.


----------



## Johnisnotcool

8 dollars an ounce?!!? I'm pretty new to smoking pipe tobacco but for a house brand that seems extreme.


----------



## WWhermit

Johnisnotcool said:


> 8 dollars an ounce?!!? I'm pretty new to smoking pipe tobacco but for a house brand that seems extreme.


It was worth it.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## pdx

WWhermit said:


> It was worth it.
> 
> WWhermit
> ipe:


Yeah...and Mr Steve Books is one of the few "master blenders" left out there...uses only the best matured tobaccos. I have seen him reverse engineer blends, by touch and smell....he's one of a kind...I assure you.
Hope he pops up blending on his own. Look him up sometime....he's awesome to chat w/. and looks like Gandolf/Merlin...such a treat to have him around these parts.


----------



## Grimloki

Rich's had one thing going for it, which was Steve Books. Now that he's gone, there's really no reason to buy anything pipe related there, unless you like to pay double what you would get anywhere else. The reason a blend like Craven's Wing (their premium Virginia/perique house blend) is $21 for 2 oz is because of Rich's high prices and Oregon tax on top of that. Their cheapest house brands are $10 for 2 oz and they aren't premium blends from premium tobaccos. They are just the same tobaccos everyone else blends, for twice the price.

They charge $14-16 for 2oz of their cheap tinned tobaccos. Like Stanwell mélange. Hardly a premium hand selected tobacco. With the exception of Steve, no one knows anything about the pipe tobacco. Ask what's in a common tinned blend, and they have no clue, or what's in one of their own blends, same deal. I can understand why some kid at the counter doesn't get it, but the manager for 20 years? You'd think the guy in the waistcoat complete with pocketwatch would have picked up a clue somewhere, but no... Just a ton of attitude and boredom.

Don't waste your time or money. Maybe once Rich's fails we can get a decent tobacco store in downtown Portland. Maybe one that can bother to update their webpage more than once every 5 years.


----------



## indigosmoke

Well, I just got received a two once bag of their Hazelnut blend and think it is excellent. Can't address any of your other points as I've never visited their store, and I have no idea who created or blended it (it could be from McClelland or Lane for all I know or care), but I'd certainly pick up more Hazelnut if I had the chance. Worth $10 for 2 ounces to me. I've certainly paid that much for many less enjoyable tobaccos that came in a tin which I traded away without finishing.


----------



## pdx

Grimloki said:


> Rich's had one thing going for it, which was Steve Books. Now that he's gone, there's really no reason to buy anything pipe related there, unless you like to pay double what you would get anywhere else. The reason a blend like Craven's Wing (their premium Virginia/perique house blend) is $21 for 2 oz is because of Rich's high prices and Oregon tax on top of that. Their cheapest house brands are $10 for 2 oz and they aren't premium blends from premium tobaccos. They are just the same tobaccos everyone else blends, for twice the price.
> 
> They charge $14-16 for 2oz of their cheap tinned tobaccos. Like Stanwell mélange. Hardly a premium hand selected tobacco. With the exception of Steve, no one knows anything about the pipe tobacco. Ask what's in a common tinned blend, and they have no clue, or what's in one of their own blends, same deal. I can understand why some kid at the counter doesn't get it, but the manager for 20 years? You'd think the guy in the waistcoat complete with pocketwatch would have picked up a clue somewhere, but no... Just a ton of attitude and boredom.
> 
> Don't waste your time or money. Maybe once Rich's fails we can get a decent tobacco store in downtown Portland. Maybe one that can bother to update their webpage more than once every 5 years.


OUCH....
although I agree w/ some of your points...many perhaps....
but OUCH. That's all we have here in PDX pretty much. 
I still enjoy going in there....but do miss STEVE...and yes i do go in way less often than I use to.


----------



## indigosmoke

I agree with your OUCH comment Alex. The real truth of the matter is that if Rich's closes the odds of anything replacing it are probably close to zero in today's anti-tobacco enviroment. I don't think we should wish for any B&Ms to close, but hope that the one's we have continue to stay in business and improve. When my wife was in town, in addition to the Walnut she picked up a couple of tins of Irish Flake for $15.20. That's actually a pretty decent price for tinned blends at B&Ms these days. It goes for $15.95 or even $16.95 at the B&Ms here in OK when I've seen it.


----------



## Grimloki

I don't wish Rich's would close. I assume they will... I may be wrong. Perhaps their cigar sales are booming. I know other people have seriously considered setting up another tobacco shop in Portland. A new tobacco shop opened recently in PDX, and there are 3-4 I can think of off the top of my head here in the metroplex.

PDX has many pipe smokers. When I'm out smoking often I get questions from cigarette smokers who like the smell of my tobacco, and who have a pipe of their own that they had trouble with for one reason or another. There is a learning curve to pipe smoking... Only 10% of people who try it stick with it, and when I started I was one that gave it up. So I relate. It's a product that requires some consumer education if you want them to be happy with their purchase and become repeat customers. I find Rich's doesn't fulfill that role at all anymore.

Those people I meet I offer samples of what I have, and recommendations for great tobaccos online for 1/2 to 1/3 the cost at Rich's.


----------



## indigosmoke

Grimloki said:


> I don't wish Rich's would close. I assume they will... I may be wrong. Perhaps their cigar sales are booming. I know other people have seriously considered setting up another tobacco shop in Portland. A new tobacco shop opened recently in PDX, and there are 3-4 I can think of off the top of my head here in the metroplex.
> 
> PDX has many pipe smokers. When I'm out smoking often I get questions from cigarette smokers who like the smell of my tobacco, and who have a pipe of their own that they had trouble with for one reason or another. There is a learning curve to pipe smoking... Only 10% of people who try it stick with it, and when I started I was one that gave it up. So I relate. It's a product that requires some consumer education if you want them to be happy with their purchase and become repeat customers. I find Rich's doesn't fulfill that role at all anymore.
> 
> Those people I meet I offer samples of what I have, and recommendations for great tobaccos online for 1/2 to 1/3 the cost at Rich's.


Good points. I am glad to hear that the pipe smoking scene in PDX is booming, as I may be moving there in the near future. I hear what you are saying about Internet pricing, but I think that is true of just about any B&M and not just a problem with Rich's. Still, I support any B&M that has any pipe smoking supplies or interest. Too many have gone the way of becoming cigar only stores, not that I can blame them as that is clearly where the $ are and they are businesses and not charities. You sound like a nice guy who likes to help out a brother. I think you will find many such fellows on this forum and I hope you stick around, get to know us, and continue to post in other threads.


----------



## Grimloki

indigosmoke said:


> Good points. I am glad to hear that the pipe smoking scene in PDX is booming, as I may be moving there in the near future. I hear what you are saying about Internet pricing, but I think that is true of just about any B&M and not just a problem with Rich's. Still, I support any B&M that has any pipe smoking supplies or interest. Too many have gone the way of becoming cigar only stores, not that I can blame them as that is clearly where the $ are and they are businesses and not charities. You sound like a nice guy who likes to help out a brother. I think you will find many such fellows on this forum and I hope you stick around, get to know us, and continue to post in other threads.


I hope you make it out here! There is a nice pipe club in Portland (between 10-20 regulars), Seattle has one too... it seems the weather lends itself to enjoying tobacco... mild summers, mild winters, light rain and clouds all the time in the winter. Green, hilly, beautiful.

And no tornadoes!


----------



## indigosmoke

Grimloki said:


> I hope you make it out here! There is a nice pipe club in Portland (between 10-20 regulars), Seattle has one too... it seems the weather lends itself to enjoying tobacco... mild summers, mild winters, light rain and clouds all the time in the winter. Green, hilly, beautiful.
> 
> And no tornadoes!


LOL...no tornados...actually last May a tornado passed within about 2 miles of my house and it was quite a hair raising experience. Like an idiot I didn't seek shelter and was enjoying watching the wind whipping the trees around and going "Oh, this is cool." when I heard a huge "crack!!" and a big tree snapped and fell within 20 feet of my house! Needless to say I took shelter at that point.


----------



## Tontine

pdx said:


> OUCH....
> although I agree w/ some of your points...many perhaps....
> but OUCH. That's all we have here in PDX pretty much.
> I still enjoy going in there....but do miss STEVE...and yes i do go in way less often than I use to.


Steven Books is on his own now - free at last AND a true independent Tobacconist making blends the old fashioned way! I am right now smoking a 45 year old blend of burley ( that's right burley, Virginia's and latikia and I gather a touch of deer tongue- amazing smoke I would stack up to anything out there. A real treat. Steve's shop is located in Oregon City, Oregon and is called House of Calabash (online name the same). He has been and will always offer unique blends that blow even his old stuff he blended as he is blending 'his way'. I really enjoy this and of course awaiting my favorite VirPerto come out- I would pass up 3 Nuns to get a pipe bowl of that stuff!!


----------



## Tontine

pdx said:


> Yeah...and Mr Steve Books is one of the few "master blenders" left out there...uses only the best matured tobaccos. I have seen him reverse engineer blends, by touch and smell....he's one of a kind...I assure you.
> Hope he pops up blending on his own. Look him up sometime....he's awesome to chat w/. and looks like Gandolf/Merlin...such a treat to have him around these parts.


Yep he sure does look like a Gandalf And his tobacco is just as mystical- a real master of his craft - on his own now- not at Rich's but at a unique shop in Oregon City- His reserve blends open up something not done anywhere else- 45 year old stock burley that changes everything and makes his tobaccos screaming for the smoker to yell UNCLE!! a real master at Rich's - a Tobacconist at large - in OC. good guy - and he LIVES his trade! Beware he will talk your ear off!!


----------

